# Always wanted it GOT IT!



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Finally the Herbs come around..*

Well ive been wanting air for sometime now just never had the money for it...Winter came around decided to go all out and finally bought my New Mason-Tech setup. There's a few things ive been doing to the car over the winter, new wheels, paint some things... be sure to update when I get most of the parts back from the shop.
Enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last year.
















What ive been working on.. management done by blue bags!
























And figured id just get these and do something a little diffrent with them..










_Modified by Teebo,yo at 10:17 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Great car color. Lets see what those RS's turn into


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

so finally posting pics eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_so finally posting pics eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Hahaha, yeah man figured everyone else does and im bored as **** sitting home lol.... 
As for the Rs's some may hate some may love haha


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

only on the air forums







mk3'ers are some secretive elusive dudes


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_only on the air forums







mk3'ers are some secretive elusive dudes









Hahaha, itll be in there when shes all done and i get some good quality pictures lol


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mk3+air+RS =


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey man, once my car has its airride installed, we should get together for a photoshoot sometime


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

schmidts > RS's
but sick dude, should look tough as hell!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

love it


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

bagged mk3 gtg at h20 2010 --- tomatoes will be thrown by the mk3 coilover crowd.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_bagged mk3 gtg at h20 2010 --- tomatoes will be thrown by the mk3 coilover crowd. 

haha ill be sure not to be there homie!
Superbacon for sure man im down other friend also has a sequoia gti thats bagged get something good going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for all the positive feed back







more pictures when wheels are finally done body shops taken more time then i assumed










_Modified by Teebo,yo at 11:07 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_schmidts > RS's
but sick dude, should look tough as hell!

Yeah man i bought emm and thought of selling them soooooo many times but i have emm and there getting done so might as well run emm for a season haha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Looks sick, green + silver wheels is NICE. 
Tek is correct though.

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_schmidts > RS's


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks sick, green + silver wheels is NICE. 
Tek is correct though.


Ill be happy to run ML's again if you wanna supply emm haha


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Front bumper issssss soooooooo sexy.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_Front bumper issssss soooooooo sexy.

Haha thanks man but sold the bumper a while back have a euro front with some shaving in the mix


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Good ****. def in for this. I'm just wrapping up my setup.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (VRtotheSix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRtotheSix* »_Good ****. def in for this. I'm just wrapping up my setup. 

Right on man, Ive been lurking your thread waiting for the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (Teebo,yo)*

Let's go get this thing done already


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

oh worddd


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (insert clever name)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insert clever name* »_Let's go get this thing done already

haha tryin man just waiting on other people


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_schmidts > RS's
!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

you gotta work hard to top last year's status. Shaved Bumper + ML's =buttsecks


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_you gotta work hard to top last year's status. Shaved Bumper + ML's =buttsecks

Hahaha believe me man it's going to look 10x better you wait and see haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

whats better than buttsecks?
trannysecks?


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_whats better than buttsecks?
trannysecks? 

Hahaha if it float's your boat homie


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

chixwithdixsecks


----------



## slabtoil (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (Teebo,yo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teebo,yo* »_
And figured id just get these and do something a little diffrent with them..








]

just give up its not gonna be different if you can think of it then its been done or looks like ****


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (slabtoil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slabtoil* »_
just give up its not gonna be different if you can think of it then its been done or looks like **** 

his idea is a little different than people are picturing i think, and there are other changes on the car that are gonna tie it in perfecto. well just have to wait and seee http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (slabtoil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slabtoil* »_
just give up its not gonna be different if you can think of it then its been done or looks like **** 

You have no idea, so stop worrying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Teebo,yo at 9:06 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (Teebo,yo)*

hai buddy


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (dubmob_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmob_vr6* »_hai buddy









Well hello pater pan


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (Teebo,yo)*

dope!! i was about to say i have a twin.. only you have a bit more gooo to that car then i do.. always have loved that green! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (tageddreams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tageddreams* »_dope!! i was about to say i have a twin.. only you have a bit more gooo to that car then i do.. always have loved that green! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks homie, piece of me wanted to keep the ML's but they had to go


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (Teebo,yo)*

goddamn, i miss my mk3 VR sequoia jetta








you shoulda kept the schmidts, but it's yer car. and it looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit:
do you have a hi-res of the first roller?


_Modified by v2. at 12:28 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Finally the Herbs come around.. (v2.)*



v2. said:


> goddamn, i miss my mk3 VR sequoia jetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

ahhh...so hot.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (v2.)*

Went to the garage today mess around a bit... Snagged a quick shot nothing special








Also messing around with this BEAST!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my airride is in, we need to hook it up with some pics soon


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_my airride is in, we need to hook it up with some pics soon

Yeah for sure homie, Car still wont be ready for a little bit .. Paint some pieces, finish wheels, etc. soon as thats all wrapped up im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

sweet ride bro


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks man Flat Caps came in today wheels should be done real soon!!!


----------

